# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل با Findcomponent

## setare7sky

سلام
من کد زیر رو نوشتم که می خوام tab های یه pagecontrol رو زمان اجرا ایجاد کنم و بعد روش یه سری label بذارم . ولی بعد از ساختن tab ها ، label ها رو روش نمی ذاره . مشکل هم توی تشخیص parent است .

procedure TFTablo.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
var
i:integer;
begin
 adsType.Active:=true;
 for i:=0 to adsType.RecordCount-1 do
    with TTabSheet.Create(Self) do
    begin
      PageControl := PageControl1;
      Name:='tsh'+IntToStr(i);
      PageIndex:=i+1;
      Caption := adsType.Fields[1].AsString ;
      with TScrollBox.Create(self) do
        begin
           Name:='sb'+IntToStr(i);
           Align:=alClient;
           with TLabel.Create(self) do
              begin
                parent:=TScrollBox.findComponent('sb'+IntToStr(i))  ;
                Left :=100;
                Top := 0 ;
                Caption := 'تست' ;
                BringToFront;
             end;
         end;
      adsType.Next;
    end;
end;

----------


## vcldeveloper

> TScrollBox.findComponent('sb'+IntToStr(i));


در کد بالا معنی نداره!
اولا چرا از نام کلاس استفاده کردید (TScrollBox)؟! باید برای ScrollBox یک متغیر تعریف می کردید (یک Object). از طرف دیگه، ScrollBox که خودش نمی تونه خودش رو پیدا کنه!

var
  SB : TScrollBox;
...
      SB := TScrollBox.Create(Self);
      with SB do
        begin
           Name:='sb'+IntToStr(i);
           Align:=alClient;
           with TLabel.Create(self) do
              begin
                parent:= SB;
                Left :=100;
                Top := 0 ;
                Caption := 'ÊÓÊ' ;
                BringToFront;
             end;
         end;

...

----------

